# Anyone running harnesses in a R35



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Im thinking about investing in a set of driver harnesses to help support me thru the corners a bit better...

Anyone else running them and interested in the brackets/fixings employed to do this.

I would like to get a set with those spring clip brackets that are removable for road use.

Thanks ...wayne.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I move around in the seat too much and would benefit from a harness. I did some research a couple of months ago, not much available locally that I could find. Could also use the harness bar to mount a camera on.

This was about the best I could find:

Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com | Speedware Motorsports Harness Bar for Nissan GT-R

buy here

NISSAN GT-R HARNESS BAR Arai, Sparco, Bell, Alpinestars Race Gear Distributor

There was a Sparco bar, but from my research it was the same one as an Evo that happened to fit and it made marks on the rear seats.

Anders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I looked into harnesses but couldnt be arsed with the hassle when using on the road.

Use a CG-Lock every day and works very well on track too.

Very clever device.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I looked into harnesses but couldnt be arsed with the hassle when using on the road.
> 
> Use a CG-Lock every day and works very well on track too.
> 
> Very clever device.


Very good bit of kit I use one also and only about £60 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, bought one and will give that a go first.

Anders


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Very good bit of kit I use one also and only about £60 :thumbsup:


I will have a look at yours when im over soon...sounds like its worth a look.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got a cg lock too....very effective :thumbsup:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

CG Lock work great for such a simple bit of kit, I have for the passenger as well.


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

Wheels said:


> Im thinking about investing in a set of driver harnesses to help support me thru the corners a bit better...
> 
> Anyone else running them and interested in the brackets/fixings employed to do this.
> 
> ...


I think im in the same position as you mate. (chair) 

I have the same balance problems, poor trunk muscle stability in cornering/junctions etc

I have one of these CRELLING HARNESSES 
not perfect but helps alot. model 19 i think.

I tied a piece of nylon strap to the seat rail at the front of the seat with a loop which i feed the lap strap thru as it was rising up towards my chest as standard


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

CG-Lock works great


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Some interesting ideas here....i do not have support issue's with road driving, but giving it max beans round donington or silverstone gives my arms a good workout...

May well try to CG lock for a quick cost effective trial.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Personally I love the CG-Lock.

It anchors your midriff exactly where you need it to stop you sliding side to side in the seat. You can still lean forward for other controls unlike a harness and track or road it works perfectly.

I also witnessed first hand a crash in which the car rolled onto its roof and the driver was wearing a cg-lock. Afterwards he said he'd definitely had injuries to his head or neck without it as he would have dropped onto the roof.

After that incident I was sold.

Very very worthwhile.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Charlie, you got a link for the CG lock mate?
cheers


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope mine arrives tomorrow / Sat. If it works as well as you say I'll buy one for the passenger too.

Anders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Official site here

but I think I got mine off ebay.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Anders, spend a little time sitting in your seat and clipping/unclipping your seatbelt with the cg-lock installed at first.

The adaptor has a little lever which allows the belt to run through the lock and once you get the knack of it, it makes undoing the belt much easier.


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

Wheels said:


> Some interesting ideas here....i do not have support issue's with road driving, but giving it max beans round donington or silverstone gives my arms a good workout...
> 
> May well try to CG lock for a quick cost effective trial.


I should have said, i dont use it for normal driving but made a huge difference on track


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Anders, spend a little time sitting in your seat and clipping/unclipping your seatbelt with the cg-lock installed at first.
> 
> The adaptor has a little lever which allows the belt to run through the lock and once you get the knack of it, it makes undoing the belt much easier.


Arrived today, will have a play tonight

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Update: Easy to fit and does what it says on the tin! Went for a drive on a quiet road, lobbed on the brakes for an emergency stop and didn't slide forward.

Anders


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> Charlie, you got a link for the CG lock mate?
> cheers


I have a very lightly used pair (2 of) you can have for £70 inc delivery if you like?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Ed, would you split if nick only wants one? I can collect mine later .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Phil, do you really need one for the MX5? Surely a couple a bags of crisps in each pocket would have you wedged in nicely?!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Phil, do you really need one for the MX5? Surely a couple a bags of crisps in each pocket would have you wedged in nicely?!


LMAO................


Dont knock it till you've tried it pal. Can't beat the wind in your hair (eyebrows) at 60 mph mate.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I just stick my head out of the drivers window occasionally!

Would live to have a lap in the beast when the weather is warmer.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I just stick my head out of the drivers window occasionally!
> 
> Would live to have a lap in the beast when the weather is warmer.


Your more than welcome to mate, i may even let u have a go if i think you can handle it.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

as SIN said ED. if that OK with you mate. i can collect later today also,....


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> as SIN said ED. if that OK with you mate. i can collect later today also,....


Nick, I will deffo have the other.

So........... if i see Ed before you do, i will collect and pay for both then we can arrange to get yours to you as i'm a bit closer than what Ed is & vice versa. If thats ok.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^^^^ top man. 
not heard from Ed, so i guess you will probably get there before me. i can come over your way no probs. we could meet at the haydock thistle hotel or something like?
cheers,


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sin said:


> Nick, I will deffo have the other.
> 
> So........... if i see Ed before you do, i will collect and pay for both then we can arrange to get yours to you as i'm a bit closer than what Ed is & vice versa. If thats ok.


That's fine (Phil & Nick), I could have given them to Phil yesterday <DOH> but forgot before he left.

Phil, email me your address and I will get them sent over to you 

PS - Sorry for the thread highjack!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> ^^^^ top man.
> not heard from Ed, so i guess you will probably get there before me. i can come over your way no probs. we could meet at the haydock thistle hotel or something like?
> cheers,


No probs mate. I'll sort it out with Ed then let u know.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Wheels said:


> Im thinking about investing in a set of driver harnesses to help support me thru the corners a bit better...
> 
> Anyone else running them and interested in the brackets/fixings employed to do this.
> 
> ...


 I fitted a set of 4 point by using the rear seat belt fixing points and the outside ones on the front seats . The inside were a bit more work as I had to drill a couple of holes in the trianglar renforcment panels on the tunnel . They just sit on the rear seat when I am not using them . You just need to make up a couple of metal clips to put in the standard belt holders to fool the system and you won't have the warning light flashing away . 
Anyway it is another way of doing it and it works real well .


----------

